# Please help me identify this tricycle frame!



## Turk (Jun 12, 2018)

It has been in my uncles yard for decades, Im having trouble identifying it. Couldn't let it be thrown away. I would appreciate any information. Thank you.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 13, 2018)

Appears to be a Junior Toy Co. Sky-Tot model. See photos on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php

Dave


----------



## Turk (Jun 13, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Appears to be a Junior Toy Co. Sky-Tot model. See photos on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
> 
> Dave



Thank you very much!


----------

